# Gracie



## alicia (Jan 4, 2005)

She was about 2 years old. You'll probably think like animal cruelty or stuff like that about me. But, I have been sick for a week and a half and went to the doctor about 4 times, so I somehow forgot about her. And whats weird is that like they get hard after 12 hours and 12 hours before we found her it would have been 8 in the morning. 8 in the morning is right when my first hour starts in school and I had a bad feeling for a while. I figured it was something about my boyfriend and getting in trouble in school, but I guess it wasnt =[ I'm so sorry I forgot about you Gracie. I really dont know how I could ='[ I love you, and I hope you like your spot next to Milky Way that I'm burying you today. You'll have to read my sorry note too.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

What a beautiful rabbit. Sorry to hear of your loss. Mu sister raises rabbits and has about 29 now in her back yard in a pen.


----------

